# Tess Holliday Boycotts Uber After Driver Body-Shames Her: ‘I’m Fat But I Also Have a Fat Wallet’



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://people.com/bodies/tess-holliday-uber-boycott-body-shame/
Instagram post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTC5CtgB9hY/










Model Tess Holliday is boycotting Uber after one if its drivers allegedly body-shamed her.

The size 22 supermodel took to Instagram on Tuesday, showing video of a male driver asking her about her cholesterol.

"My driver who is fat is questioning if I'm healthy," Holliday, 31, wrote on the video.

"My cholesterol is fine, I'm perfect," she can be heard telling him. "I'm healthy."

In the video's caption, the mother of two claimed the driver's questioning stopped after she told him she was healthy - as he turned the radio on and changed the subject.

The incident was so upsetting, Holliday said she wouldn't be using Uber again.

"Hey UBER I don't pay more to use your "black car" service to be told that there's no way I could possibly be healthy because I'm fat & then questioning it," she said. "No one should have to tolerate this at any level of the services you offer."









"I'm fat. I also have a fat wallet & will no longer be using your services. Ever," she continued. "#putmymoneywheremymouthis."

Uber has not responded to PEOPLE's request for comment.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

He didn't say there's no way she could possibly be healthy. He's overweight, and probably has cholesterol issues, and was probably curious if she battles that. She read the insult into it.

This is why I don't talk a lot when I drive women, particularly when they are riding alone.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Not to mention this ***** is famous for being a ****. This is for publicity hating Uber is so hot right now, so take it out on drivers.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> He didn't say there's no way she could possibly be healthy. He's overweight, and probably has cholesterol issues, and was probably curious if she battles that. She read the insult into it.


That's exactly what I was thinking.



PrestonT said:


> This is why I don't talk a lot when I drive women, particularly when they are riding alone.


^^^^^ YES! I only greet and make a comment about the weather, to gauge the possibility of a conversation.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Uber hates fat people #deleteuber aaaaaannnnnddddd

GO.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

"size 22 supermodel" AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHA!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

She needs to order an XL.


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Jagent said:


> She needs to order an XL.


I think it says she is in Uber black, cause that don't crack.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ivanz said:


> I think it says she is in Uber black, cause that don't crack.


Figures black would only want a woman that size.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Beauty is only skin-deep. But ugly goes all the way to the bone!

Just another wannabe nobody ever heard of trying to get some media coverage...no matter what the subject.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I was willing to give the driver the benefit of doubt until I noticed it was black car. 
What a dumbass of epic proportions, just drive & keep your mouth shut. He should be immediately demoted to only X/XL/Pool.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> I was willing to give the driver the benefit of doubt until I noticed it was black car.
> What a dumbass of epic proportions, just drive & keep your mouth shut. He should be immediately demoted to only X/XL/Pool.


Of course he should have kept his mouth shut. That doesn't mean he insinuated what she is accusing him if insinuating.....


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Of course he should have kept his mouth shut. That doesn't mean he insinuated what she is accusing him if insinuating.....


Uber black = kiss ass. If you can't handle it, GTFO & do X/pool. Maybe if he had a dash cam to refute the claims but this is wholly unacceptable.

She did the right thing by not publicly ID him.


----------



## MothMan (May 15, 2016)

Is it really Uber Black? I thought all the Uber Black drivers wore suits. This driver is definitely not in a suit.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

MothMan said:


> Is it really Uber Black? I thought all the Uber Black drivers wore suits. This driver is definitely not in a suit.


They don't. The only ones I ever see in suits are limo.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

she's a big one
the tat's aren't helping her either
she's trying to save face with the make-up
I'm pretty sure her doctor has health concerns

With that being said, all we hear is one word from the driver: klo est er rawl
She runs with that and accuses the driver of saying she wasnt healthy. Way to twist one word tess holiday. Females, I swear....










Supermodel? I'll pass


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

She looks like a giant melted Hershey kiss.



http://imgur.com/260BU


There's nothing worse than a fraud, but something about a fat fraud just makes my blood boil.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> she's a big one
> the tat's aren't helping her either
> she's trying to save face with the make-up
> I'm pretty sure her doctor has health concerns
> ...


Oh baby! Thats alot of cushion


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Oh baby! Thats alot of cushion


I generally have a weakness for fat chicks....but that garish and tatted monstrosity, NO THX


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

She's a cowboy's dream - heat in the winter and shade in the summer.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Strangely enough, whatever you think, she actually IS a super-model in the Plus sized category (shouldn't that be the plus, plus plus category) and she makes a $hit load more money and anyone on this forum X 100 (X 1000?). The driver was a fricking 1d10t and that really should have been the end of this thread. While different, it's really the same as telling a good looking woman who gets in your cab just how hot you think she is. Both riders are going to be sitting in a cab in a very uncomfortable situation just praying that they will get to their destination safely and as quickly as possible.
I hope the driver has a dash cam and can prove that this never happened. If he cannot, or if it can be proven that he said what's claimed, then he should likely not be on the Uber platform. To make it even worse, this !d!0T was an Uber Black driver! You are going to give a rider paying you really good money a hard time? Don't take the drivers side for any reason. This was (if it was) a totally unprovoked comment inappropriate comment. It is none of the drivers business what the health status is of any of their passengers. I wonder if he would ask a very skinny pax if they were anorexic? If you can believe the picture of the driver is the driver in question I am guessing he has his own issues and he needed to keep his big fat face shut!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> Strangely enough, whatever you think, she actually IS a super-model in the Plus sized category (shouldn't that be the plus, plus plus category) and she makes a $hit load more money and anyone on this forum X 100 (X 1000?).


Oh, c'mon man! How could that hippo make a penny modeling anything?

There definitely is such a thing as "Big Beautiful Women," but this hog is not one of them! She is Phugly.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Supermodel? I'll pass


Oh god, disgusting. Maybe they mean "super" as in super extra large. Cindy crawford was a super model. That land whale is just another fat chick who can't put down the fork.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Gross.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Look at me, look at me!


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

I can't stand Tess, she is awful inside and out. Hey dumbo being fat is not healthy.


----------



## ubershiza (Jan 19, 2015)

And gas costs are higher...


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Regardless of what she looks like, a driver has no business making comments of the kind she alleges that he did. A driver might not approve of this or that about a passenger, but his job is to take the customer where the customer wants to go. It is one thing if the passenger smells foul or if he is eating something and spilling crumbs everywhere, but other than that, you drive, speak when spoken to or keep the mouth closed.

The cab company of which I was an official had a regular customer who was a real flamer. Some of the drivers mistreated him. He complained. I had to haul more than one driver into the office and explain to him that he is to take the guy where he is going and if he can not say anything correct or civilised, he can say nothing. All that he had to say to the customer was ask him where to take him and tell him the fare at the end. I drove this guy more than a few times. I always treated him with the same courtesy and respect that I treated (and still treat) any customer. That is all that he ever wanted. He told me more than once that the driver did not need to say anything to him if he did not want to. He would just give his address when he got in, he knew his fare, anyhow and always tipped at least a dollar for mediocre service. You really have no complaint about a customer like that.


----------

